# Goin' Shopping



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

So I have decided to go on a little shopping spree tomorrow. Problem is I dont even really know what to get myself.

I want to pick up some fundamental kit to enable me to build this amp on my brain.

If you had a list of things you couldn't live without for the building/testing of circuits what would it be?

So far I've got the Hakko FX888D. Fill in the rest with me why don't you.

Usually I just fashion stuff out of whatever I have laying around like pipe cleaners and electrical tape


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

just a decent multimeter and some good wire.


----------



## amp boy (Apr 23, 2009)

solder sucker.

......anyone got good multimeter recommendations ?


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

knight_yyz said:


> just a decent multimeter and some good wire.


Well that's no fun, but duly noted none the less 

I picked up some 20awg solid for the amp build because I figured it would be easier to path than the tinned stranded wire. I dont know if my assumption was correct but at least everything won't be blue 

Do you think alligator clips with 6 or so inches of wire wound on them would make adequate heat sinks for soldering resistors and caps and the like?



amp boy said:


> solder sucker.


I have one, but is the heated solder sucker worth the money or just a plain Jane?


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)




----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)




----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

knight_yyz said:


> View attachment 431462


What are those called?? Those are what I was trying to find because I knew they existed, but have no idea what they are. Forceps was as close as I could find, but they are not ideal.


----------



## amp boy (Apr 23, 2009)

Mark Brown said:


> I have one, but is the heated solder sucker worth the money or just a plain Jane?


i didn't even know they had heated,
i just have a plain spring loaded one.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

search for clip heat sink


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

knight_yyz said:


> search for clip heat sink


And there they are!!

Do you know, it can be difficult knowing something exists but not having the foggiest of what it is called and trying to find it.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

Heat shrink tubing. Small needle nose pliers. A good lamp.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

amp boy said:


> i didn't even know they had heated,
> i just have a plain spring loaded one.


Solder wick works better. Especially if you've wiped some liquid flux onto it to "supercharge" it.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Chopsticks. The plastic ones. Seriously. Pro amp techs use chopsticks to tap around inside the amp to find loose connections and such, with one hand in their pocket to prevent shocks.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

mhammer said:


> Solder wick works better. Especially if you've wiped some liquid flux onto it to "supercharge" it.


Funny enough, I did not know until recently that the wick used flux. I always wondered why it never worked that well. Then I learned, now I love it.


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

Mark Brown said:


> What are those called?? Those are what I was trying to find because I knew they existed, but have no idea what they are. Forceps was as close as I could find, but they are not ideal.


FYI, these are called Goot Heat Clips H-2SL (Goot Heat Clip H-2SL : Amazon.ca: Electronics). I use them constantly. Got a spare unopened set, PM me if interested.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

DavidP said:


> FYI, these are called Goot Heat Clips H-2SL (Goot Heat Clip H-2SL : Amazon.ca: Electronics). I use them constantly. Got a spare unopened set, PM me if interested.


Much appreciated on both accounts my friend however Lee's just got my 6 dollars for a set of them  and honestly I am ok with that!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

CONSIDER.....

BEST QUALITY multiple gauge wire strippers



some type of magnification

paste or liquid flux

a variety of tips for your iron

angled flush cutters


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

greco said:


> BEST QUALITY multiple gauge wire strippers


Man if I buy any more wire strippers, I am gonna have to open a Gentleman's Club. 

I got the pair in my car, the pair in my automotive tool box, the pair in my electrical tool box ( you know because I NEEDED another pair with 14/2 shield cutters) and then the pair on my office/guitar shrine work bench. I think if I have one thing covered it is wire strippers  Angled flush cutters I just had to go and buy two pairs because I broke my wife's crafty little ones after losing mine, now we each have a decent pair.

Thank you for the excellent suggestions thus far gentleman (I presume, I suppose I do not actually know) most of these things I have already, which is good. Helps to confirm that I am just about ready to roll!

I did pick up a silly little iron based stand with a magnifying glass and some helping hands which is better than yelling at Ashley to literally come help me because I need her hands. She will appreciate it. Between that and some clamping heatsinks, things are going to get a lot easier.


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

Re: DMMs
Get one that measures both resistance AND capacitance; buy a quality one, particularly if you intend to use it to check high voltages. I wouldn't feel confident with a Canadian Tire DMM when monitoring 430VDC. FWIW, Fluke is the industry standard but not cheap -- check your local buy & sell for a used one, I've been using my 177 for decades now and it works as it should.


----------



## DBS_180 (Oct 2, 2018)

You may want these as well, I find them very useful:


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

DavidP said:


> Re: DMMs
> Get one that measures both resistance AND capacitance; buy a quality one, particularly if you intend to use it to check high voltages. I wouldn't feel confident with a Canadian Tire DMM when monitoring 430VDC. FWIW, Fluke is the industry standard but not cheap -- check your local buy & sell for a used one, I've been using my 177 for decades now and it works as it should.


I got this guy, seems to work pretty decent for the things I have needed it for. I'm sure it will turn out not to have some function I need lol



https://www.homedepot.ca/product/commercial-electric-digital-clamp-meter/1000750726


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

Mark Brown said:


> I got this guy, seems to work pretty decent for the things I have needed it for. I'm sure it will turn out not to have some function I need lol
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.homedepot.ca/product/commercial-electric-digital-clamp-meter/1000750726


My crystal ball says a DMM is in your not-too-distant future...


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

DavidP said:


> My crystal ball says a DMM is in your not-too-distant future...


Why>?
I cannot see what function that does not have that I would need, but then again I am not overly versed in what functions outside voltages and resistances I would need. 

I am however all ears to learning though, that much by now should be apparent.

I did just measure all my pots for fun. It was not as fun as I had hoped.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Semi off-topic, but I like this guy on YouTube. In one of his recent videos he recommends a decent affordable meter.

https://www.youtube.com/user/psionicaudio


----------



## Robhotdad (Oct 27, 2016)

Here's my short list:

1. A temperature controlled soldering station like this with extra tips









23.99US $ 40% OFF|2 In 1 750w Soldering Station Lcd Digital Display Welding Rework Station For Cell-phone Bga Smd Pcb Ic Repair Solder Tools 8898 - Soldering Stations - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





2. solder tin/lead, expensive stuff. The cheap $6 /roll stuff is crap









60/40 Tin Lead Rosin Core Solder Wire Electrical Sn60 Pb40 Flux 0.031"/0.8mm 1lb | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 60/40 Tin Lead Rosin Core Solder Wire Electrical Sn60 Pb40 Flux 0.031"/0.8mm 1lb at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.ca





3. 18 AWG silicon coated wire, I like solid

4. soldering iron tip cleaner in brass

5. tip tinner, lead free

6. small side cutters


That's a start. Try Amazon and E-bay.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

DavidP said:


> My crystal ball says a DMM is in your not-too-distant future...


Deluxe Memory Man.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Fancy-schmancy soldering pens/irons are generally a good idea, but tube amps are one of the few instances where an old fashioned soldering "gun" is still handy. They heat fast, cool down efficiently, and the replacement tips are cheap and available. They're easy to hold in potentially awkward circumstances, and they generate enough heat to contend with soldering thick leads to eyelets - a situation where the _dissipation_ of heat can equal or even exceed the_ application_ of heat from your average 40-watter. Good solder joints require adequate flow of solder. When dissipation approaches or even exceeds application, you can easily end up with cold solder joints. On the other hand, that provides a golden opportunity to use those plastic chopsticks.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

mhammer said:


> Fancy-schmancy soldering pens/irons are generally a good idea, but tube amps are one of the few instances where an old fashioned soldering "gun" is still handy. They heat fast, cool down efficiently, and the replacement tips are cheap and available. They're easy to hold in potentially awkward circumstances, and they generate enough heat to contend with soldering thick leads to eyelets - a situation where the _dissipation_ of heat can equate or even exceed the_ application_ of heat from your average 40-watter. Good solder joints require adequate flow of solder. When dissipation approaches or even exceeds application, you can easily end up with cold solder joints. On the other hand, that provides a golden opportunity to use those plastic chopsticks.


I am picking up my Hakko today as I can guarantee I will not trust the heat coming from my wee pen to the task. it has served me very well and has a place in my heart as my wife bought it for me and all gifts of the heart hold meaning.

That being said, faulty joints is not worth my wife's feelings and in fact she laughed a little at me last night when I apologized for looking to replace it.


----------



## 2N1305 (Nov 2, 2009)

Mark Brown said:


> I am picking up my Hakko today as I can guarantee I will not trust the heat coming from my wee pen to the task. it has served me very well and has a place in my heart as my wife bought it for me and all gifts of the heart hold meaning.
> 
> That being said, faulty joints is not worth my wife's feelings and in fact she laughed a little at me last night when I apologized for looking to replace it.


I would feel the same way. Certain gifts really go to the heart. I wish I could feel the same way way about the BC Rich Korean strat I was gifted years ago.

Anyway, your new Hakko will probably do the job admirably. But be aware of the choice of your tip. And I'm not being funny here, although tongue-in-cheek it may sound. Use a small tip for anything that is small leads, like leaded resistors, caps, and pots. You get the picture. Use a BIG TIP for anything like soldering a wire junction, like on a filter electrolytic cap, or octal tube sockets. Or those infamous chassis grounding points we talked about in another thread.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

I got a 4mm chisel, 3mm chisel and a fine point. I presume it comes with a blunt tip point. My luck and it will come with all 3.

But you are very correct and that lesson I learned a long time ago. Back when I thought soldering as transferring solder to the pen... then getting it to "roll off" on to the circuit. Oh the things we think


----------



## DC23 (Mar 28, 2014)

As someone who is just debating a foray into soldering to build my own cables (TRS & TRS-XLR), I really appreciate the vast knowledge shared here. I've only ever used relatively inexpensive soldering irons and materials and am thinking of investing into some good quality solder, a set of helping hands, and some decent cabling materials to try things out. Just don't want to ruin a good iron with lack of experience!


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Well for anyone unfamiliar, thanks to some excellent suggestions from the membership I discovered Lee's Electronics is an amazing little store.

They have one of everything and some other stuff too!

I did pretty good, I managed to pick up my order and get out of there without buying too much more 

So here is a fun list of things, you will notice most of it from above.

Hakko FX-888D
Helping hands with integrated magnification
Clip Heat sinks
Insulated alligator Clips
Offset tweezers - fine point
Wee little clamp on vice
Soldering tips
New Flux

I think, that about sets me up.

Thank you all for your suggestions, they were appreciated. I have quite a bit of odds and sods electrical tools as it is, but these are some things that are a little specific to what we are onto.

Oh and a whole lot of brass eyelets, because maybe I dont wanna put things where they want me to put things


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

This is a great thread!! 

Big soldering iron, like for stained glass or plumbing, for soldering on pot cases or grounds to chassis ( there may be better ways to make a good ground). 

Lighted magnifying glass on an arm. 

A DMM that measures capacitance is very handy. 
(I got one 25 yrs ago when I was at where you’re going, except I was trying to understand and repair old Heathkits and other hifi stereo tubes amps. I did not ever get to scratch building an amp but you’re inspiring me to get there)


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

tomee2 said:


> Lighted magnifying glass on an arm.


I was gonna buy a lighted magnification lense.... but then I realized I have a veritable ton of single leds and some many feet of strips, switches, wiring and drivers. I think if I'm gonna build an amp I should probably start with a light 



tomee2 said:


> I did not ever get to scratch building an amp but you’re inspiring me to get there


Man, I can't say i know a whole lot, but a little can get you started and if you are anything like me which based on your previous statement repairing old hi-fi kit you might be, once you get rolling the fascination just won't stop 

I have a dedicated plan to document the worlds 4,787,642,116th F51 Champ build rather extensively so as to prove that if this idiot can pull it off, anyone can!


----------

